# does meteonook just not work anymore?



## pawti (Aug 24, 2021)

my first island supposedly had a nonexistent seed. id have rain on a specific day, and even if i erased all other data it still told me rain that day was impossible.
recently reset my game, brand new island, thought id try my shot at tracking my seed on it..... no luck once again. 
really frustrated with it


----------



## Rosch (Aug 24, 2021)

Meteonook still works. I still have my old seed and it's still accurate.

Since you've recently restarted, I assume you don't have a wide record of special weather to use, like rainbows, light meteor showers, and/or Celeste visits.

I would suggest consistently listing down the weather for 3 different times for the whole week: morning, noon, evening. Say, 7am, 12nn, 7pm. Checking the weather 30 minutes past the hour would make identifying the weather difficult. You could try to input data for 3 consecutive days and see if you get a hit. If not, then add another day. Rinse, repeat.

This takes a lot of patience. You need to be as accurate as possible and input as much data as you can. You have a seed, you're probably just lacking data.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 24, 2021)

Have you been tracking the rain/sunny/clouds weather? It's really easy to make mistakes with those so it's better to just track the shooting stars, rainbows, double rainbows, and fog since they aren't as frequent. If you get an announced meteor shower, that's the best time


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 25, 2021)

Yep, it does, and some have found their seeds on v1.11.1.

There are some important things to note. There were some weather bugs in v1.11.0, so any screenshots from v1.11 probably shouldn't be used.

The important things are
+ Never track weather for your first day on the island
+ Never track weather for any day you add a new player to the island
+ Never track weather for any Sunday in August
+ Never track weather for any holiday.
+ Never track weather beyond the first 15 minutes. (Weather morphs into the next and this can make it impossible to determine cloud types)

+Always use the "Not Sure" option for clouds and/or rain instead of guessing.

I believe I'm forgetting some Nevers, but these are the main ones.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 25, 2021)

What do you mean? I’ve never heard of an meteonook


----------



## Serabee (Aug 25, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> What do you mean? I’ve never heard of an meteonook


It's an app that lets you track weather on your island. But you have to put in A LOT of data about your island to find your "seed" (aka the exact schedule for your weather). If you have the patience to do it, you'll be able to tell exactly when you'll have sun, rain, or (most importantly) meteor showers (including exact timing of falling stars). It works because there are only a few "seeds" your island can have, and it has data on all of them.

But, again, it takes a lot of patience and a lot of people (including me) just give up eventually


----------



## pawti (Aug 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Yep, it does, and some have found their seeds on v1.11.1.
> 
> There are some important things to note. There were some weather bugs in v1.11.0, so any screenshots from v1.11 probably shouldn't be used.
> 
> ...


i managed to narrow it down to 2 seeds with only a few weeks of data, i made sure i was positive about everything i put in, and if i wasnt 100% sure id put not sure or just skip logging the day entirely. no days where weather was impacted by events, few days of rain, one day of shooting stars. once i got my seed i checked multiple days it told me of specific weather and it was inaccurate. id then reset completely and start relogging, with similar results every time. i dont know what im doing wrong. and i dont understand how on my previous island my weather was impossible with 0 other data to conflict with the one rainy day....... oof

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2021



Rosch said:


> Meteonook still works. I still have my old seed and it's still accurate.
> 
> Since you've recently restarted, I assume you don't have a wide record of special weather to use, like rainbows, light meteor showers, and/or Celeste visits.
> 
> ...


i do time travel so im well past any event days influencing weather. i log days where the weather is obvious, and make sure to put unsure on other days or even skip logging unsure days entirely. im always able to narrow it down to 1-3 seeds, but theyre never accurate, then i reset my data and start over... maybe im just incompetent lol


----------



## BetsySundrop (Aug 25, 2021)

Mine does work, but it was hard to find in the beginning. I had some times where I thought I had the correct weather seed, but then it would be inaccurate. 

I second the advice posted to focus on special weather as much as possible, or only on weather you are absolutely sure of. So, thunderstorms, absolutley clear days, meteors, rainbows, etc. And always use the weather in the first 15 minutes of each hour. I noticed I got the weather wrong a couple times when using the later part of the hour. It starts transitioning to the next hour's weather.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 26, 2021)

It sucks since meteonook is the best way to track light showers, but inputting shooting star times is by far the easiest method of narrowing down the seeds. I had no luck using weather like sunny, cloudy, etc... but I got it within a day or two of finding some shooting stars and one rainbow.


----------

